# October: "Trust" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Oct 15, 2013)

Please take some time to read the entries and vote for the *three poems you consider most deserving*. It is *imperative* that you *use ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.
*
Members who vote for their own work will also have their entry disqualified*, so please double check your votes before submitting them. Members who create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also have their entry disqualified and all of their accounts banned.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.

Please leave comments and/or feedback in this thread.


Good luck, ladies and gentlemen. :smile:


----------



## escorial (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't get the three votes..when you like something and you feel it's the best for you then why not one vote?


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Oct 15, 2013)

The three vote mandate is in the interest of fairness. It curtails favoritism and prevents the poll from becoming a popularity contest. In addition, the ability to choose three entries is a blessing for the indecisive. Given the consistent excellent quality of the entries, it allows one to pass the kudos about. There are so many facets to consider in making one's choices, general structure, subject matter, stellar usage of poetic devices, etc., people often like more than one for different reasons. Three votes allow the voter to like multiple works without enduring the agony of making a single selection.


----------



## toddm (Oct 18, 2013)

escorial said:


> I don't get the three votes..when you like something and you feel it's the best for you then why not one vote?



think of it like 1st, 2nd, 3rd place - win, place, show - gold, silver, bronze : )


----------



## Gumby (Oct 19, 2013)

That is a good way to look at it, todd. That's pretty much what I think to myself, too.


----------



## escorial (Oct 19, 2013)

voted


----------



## Lace (Oct 25, 2013)

CD's was my favorite: parodic, comic ("bursting with overflow"), scornful, sharp-tongued, and occasionally wistful ("at least one would come..."). 

It affords irony without detachment, and at the same time distances the voice while affording judgment. 

There's this sense of pathos due to the speaker's grief and due to the juxtaposition between irony ("throne") and disappointment, hope and deflation.

 I like that the speaker distinguishes between the metaphorical and the physical; though the speaker has been transformed into a toilet, she's still planted in an oppressively physical ground, as evinced by "broken back".


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow, Lace, thank you so very much. When a poet of your caliber takes the time to offer up such a detailed opinion of one of my pieces, it is both delightful and encouraging for me. Your time and trouble are truly appreciated, love, truly. Elated you liked and that your interpretation of my intentions was spot on. Thank you again.


----------



## escorial (Oct 25, 2013)

when I voted on this I chose my winner by voting for it first then added my other two votes..my question ...if all voters voted for their favourite first would it be the same as the end result of 3 votes each?


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Oct 25, 2013)

Not sure what you're asking, dear. It matters not in what order the boxes are ticked, all three votes carry equal weight. Hope this helps some.


----------



## escorial (Oct 25, 2013)

dear..thankyou..hey a winners a winner..


----------

